# "Modernizing" a Hunter ICC-8000



## MRTkH (Apr 22, 2021)

I have an ICC-800PL. Previous homeowner installed 24 zones in the yard. Yeah, it's complicated but it works. I would like to be able to control zones remotely or potentially upgrade to an wifi controller so I can control with my phone. I've not seen WiFi-frendily controllers that can handle 24 and buying 2 twelve wifi controllers seems a bit much and complicated.

I have considered putting in a HUNTER ROAM-KIT to let me run it from my yard, remotely. Meaning be able to walk and turn on and off, but that doesn't give me true remote control (i.e. via my phone when I'm away).

Are there any good options for a 24 zone WiFi-controller I may have missed? 
Also, I doubt there is a plug-in that could let me keep this old controller yet control it with an app. However, I thought maybe i missed something and one does exist. Anyone seen such a feature?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I know OpenSprinkler can. https://opensprinkler.com/

I dont know of others.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Hunter Hydrawise, Pro-HC or HCC.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/product-line/Hydrawise


----------

